
Jack Dorsey’s Twitter account briefly taken over by hackers - diminish
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49532244
======
greenyoda
Lots of discussion already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20841976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20841976)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20842247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20842247)

------
kevsim
On a related note, always important to keep in mind that no approach to verify
that a user possesses a particular phone number is truly secure [0].

0: [http://theconversation.com/receiving-a-login-code-via-sms-
an...](http://theconversation.com/receiving-a-login-code-via-sms-and-email-
isnt-secure-heres-what-to-use-instead-112767)

~~~
quxbar
Oh okay, that's fine, I wasn't planning on sleeping tonight anyways.

------
simonebrunozzi
I had a similar issue three months ago [0], still haven’t completely solved it
despite several tickets.

If you matter something at Twitter, could you please help?

[0]: [https://medium.com/@simon/mobile-twitter-hacked-please-
help-...](https://medium.com/@simon/mobile-twitter-hacked-please-
help-2f65c691edf8)

------
rolivercoffee
There are solutions out there that can detect SIM swap (

